# Ready for Halloween



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly is all ready with her little hat for halloween haha


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Haha how adorable! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

My mum made the hat but I did the spider and web.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

It's really well done. Super cute


----------



## PiccChicc (Sep 20, 2018)

Omg, I LOVE it!! That is adorable, you and your mother have done a fantastic job.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Aw that's really sweet!

I made Yuki a hat for his 1st birthday ^^
https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/for...1st-birthday-yukidama-picture29986-image.html

Think I'm going to buy one here for his 2nd birthday coming up later this month!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Shes got a Christmas one being made as well. Which is the same type as the halloween so its going to be mix of me and my mum

And then for her 1st Birthday I am going to make her a differnt style hat which I’ll do by myself.


----------



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

Awww its so cute! Great job on the DIY, btw, Holly looks great 

Ahhhh Holly is just sooooo adorable ahaa <3


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I am very creative, and love making things and I came up with some cool ideas for Holly, so I thought why not make them if they are just for photo purpose. Its all totally worth it !!

I am going to make her some more toys and a few fleece tunnels as soon as the materal arrives.


----------

